# Dead leaf grasshoppers



## orionmystery (Apr 26, 2013)

Dead leaf grasshoppers, two of them. One green the other brown. Systella sp., S. rafflesii?

Face to face with a long-faced grasshopper ...manually merged from two images. Auto merged wouldn't work.




Included the leaf as well but I think I like the previous version better.




Too big for the MPE65. Merged from 4x2 vertical shots with quite a bit of touching up. 




A green one!




More amazing examples of camouflage in nature: Camouflage in nature | Up Close with Nature


----------



## LShooter (Apr 28, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 28, 2013)

That's one ugly bug. I also find it funny that on the second photo, the bug has a bug on him lol.


Nice work!


----------



## ktan7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very cool shot!


----------

